# older mice



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I have a black buck that I don't know how old he is. I was thinking that he may be overgrooming, but have heard that older mice tend to have thinning hair on their noses/whisker areas. Does anyone have some pictures of mice showing their age that you don't mind posting? I want to do a comparison. Thanks!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

These are some older mice. By comparison, here is a mouse undergoing a molt and not in the very best of health.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

That is helpful. Thank you. He looks thinned like the second picture, but on the sides of his face up to around his eyes. He must be getting old.


----------

